# MHL adapter



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

I see that the s3 has a new pin layout for the mhl adapter , and as I'm trying to get all my goodies before the phone gets here , I was wondering if anyone who has the phone has found an adapter other than the one samsung is selling that works with this phone . I'm hoping theres one out there thats cheaper than the $40 for the sammy one , but I don't want to guess wrong . Thanks in advance


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure Hong Kong will get its hands on this adapter at some point, but I don't see anything out right now.
I'd like to get one of these as well.


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

This one at Wireless Emporium is buit for the Galaxy S3 for $21.99

http://www.wirelesse...-galaxy-s-3.asp

or $16.00 at Cellular Outfitter

http://www.cellularo...galaxy-s-3.html

or $21.00 at DSI Keyboards

http://www.dsi-keyboards.com/micro-usb-to-mhl-hdmi-cable-adapter-for-samsung-galaxy-s3-and-note.aspx


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

That $16 is tempting... I think I'll wait until I get the phone to see if there's any better deals.
Thanks for posting that though!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

dhonzik said:


> This one at Wireless Emporium is buit for the Galaxy S3 for $21.99
> 
> http://www.wirelesse...-galaxy-s-3.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info . I'm concerned about these really being compatible . According to what I've read , Sammy changed the pin layout in the connector for the mhl on the s3 , and they are selling an adapter for the old mhl to s3. I would think that doing so means the new version is not compatible with previous versions of mhl . The devices you posted show compatibility with quite a few other phones . I could very well be wrong and the new pin layout is backward compatible , but I'm going to make sure before buying one .


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

Are these devices a micro usb to hdmi adapter?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

pray59 said:


> Are these devices a micro usb to hdmi adapter?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


no , its a mhl adapter . a different type of standard , but i believe the micro usb fits , and charges from that port . Rather than butcher an explanation of what mhl is , I would say google it , that will get you better info than I can give


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I believe from what I've seen the new Samsung layout is 11 pins as opposed to the 5 pin layout we have now. I say wait till other manufacturers get a hold of the design and you can grab the adapter for under $2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

